# rhom having huge problems



## kkerbs (Jul 10, 2008)

The other day my brother n i where doing a water change on the rhoms tank during this he started to swim in a "flopping" type of manner. Ever since that day he is not acting right, i have moved him from that tank to a hospital tank to c if there where problems with the water n now he actually lays on his side on the bottom of the tank. Breathing, moving a little but not swimming. He is always in a different side of the tank when i check on him. What could be the issue here?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Is he eating ?
Does he seem to have trouble breathing ?

Could be a parasite or very bad water parameters... 
I'd keep the light shut and add salt.. to calm him down...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Get a water test kit, check the parameters and post the results. Don't add salt or anything just yet. Salt isn't the cure all and in some situations it can do more harm than good. Is his breathing labored? (rapid gill movement?)


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

whats the status kolb?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Kolb,

I hope he's improving. If not, I would recommend adding aquarium salt at 1 tsp per 5 gallons of water. The salt will help to ease his gill functions and help him maintain the proper level of electrolytes. There are several things that could be wrong with him, and for most of those things, salt would be a PART of the solution, so it's a great place to start. If the issue is nitrates, the salt would buffer some of that too.

If you have them, post your water parameters on here... those tell the story. If you haven't been checking those params regularly, at least identify what your normal tap water PH is and compare that with what's in the tank. If it's wildly off, there's another clue.

Anyway, it's hard to offer advice with minimal symptoms to diagnose - and I AM NOT AN EXPERT. However, I can tell you that if you want the moderators to give you proper advice, you can help yourself by providing a bit more info.

Good luck, buddy!


----------



## kkerbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey everyone thanx for the reply, sorry I havent updated the status lately ive been away from a computer for a day or so! Sad news...he died the other morning!!! I honestly dont know what was the issue, it all turned bad in literally 2 minutes for him and never got better!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

kolb said:


> Hey everyone thanx for the reply, sorry I havent updated the status lately ive been away from a computer for a day or so! Sad news...he died the other morning!!! I honestly dont know what was the issue, it all turned bad in literally 2 minutes for him and never got better!


wow... sorry to hear that... a rhom of any size isn't cheap - not to mention the work you've put into raising him, so I'm really sorry for your loss.

Don't give up... learn from the mistake (if you can ever identify it, that is) and move forward with another rhom, bigger tank. Use the loss as motivation to improve.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

kolb said:


> Hey everyone thanx for the reply, sorry I havent updated the status lately ive been away from a computer for a day or so! Sad news...he died the other morning!!! I honestly dont know what was the issue, it all turned bad in literally 2 minutes for him and never got better!


Sorry to hear man. Sounds like it may have been due to a bladder issue. Unfortunately 99% of these cases do not end well.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man. R.I.P to your p


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear. It can happen to the best of us.


----------

